# Uncharted 2 Didn’t “Redefine Action Games”



## Ares

*Uncharted 2 Didn’t “Redefine Action Games”, PS3 to Blame*

04/08/2010 Written by Dan Massi










Last October, gamers who had not jumped on the PS3 bandwagon finally had a reason to do so. Uncharted 2: Among Thieves debuted to fantastic praise due to its gameplay, story, graphics, and incredible action. But did Uncharted 2 redefine the action genre in video games? According to Dave Cox, producer of Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, it didn’t.
Speaking with the magazine PSM3, Cox discussed Uncharted 2. Since he is producer on Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, it’s not surprising to see discussions on the action genre. However, what is surprising is the response he gives.“Visually Uncharted 2 is beautiful and it impresses me technically. But does Uncharted 2 redefine 3rd person action games? I don’t think that it does. Uncharted 2 is a great game and I enjoyed it immensely. The standouts are the story and the voice acting. [But] Uncharted was a single format release. If any game is going to set a benchmark for a genre it would need to do so across multiple platforms.”​Uncharted 2: Among Thieves released in October of last year. Castlevania: Lords of Shadow is being scheduled for release sometime in 2010.
[Via] 



Source PlayStation LifeStyle


----------



## Dale Rasco

I don't know, I always question these kinds of statements when the person saying has their own game coming out.


----------



## Ares

I think it's a way to get people talking about his game, I could list some games that have changed the gaming industry and all have been exclusive. 

1) Super Mario Bros.

2) Halo 

3) Gran Turismo 

4) Final Fantasy VII

there's a longer list but for the sake of time and space I won't list them all, each of these titles have set a standard that all games that follow them must live up to or surpass for their respective genres. I haven't played a Castlevania since the NES days and I doubt I will pick this one up either.


----------



## newrival

I found uncharted 2 to be a game-changer (unavoidable pun)

It's beyond cinematic. My wife would actually ask me to pla it while she was there so she could watch like a movie. Sure many of the things that this game did had been done before in some permutation but never before have all of these elements been combined so succinctly and with such a great story, voice acting, and script.


----------



## aboroth00

I wouldn't say UC2 changed everything but just incorporated what we appreciaetd best in a game, great gameplay with great cinematics along with amazing graphics. So i guess you could say the amazing graphics itself lent toward the cinematic aspect of movies.


----------



## aboroth00

MGS also


----------



## aboroth00

I've heard Heavy Rain does some great movie-like gameplay. Definitely check that out, I myself haven't had the chance.


----------



## newrival

aboroth im with you. 
it expanded on all the best things and combined everything in a way that haset been seen before. it raised the bar in what a single player could be going forward. I dont know about you all but that first seen when youre going through tibet?!?!? crazy beautiful. and the way they integrated the interactive cut scenes is almost flawless. MGS is awesome in its own right, but theres a lot of down time watching the cut scenes but uncharted 2 finds a way to keep you engaged and in the cut scene.


----------



## Ares

What got me about this article is when Dave Cox said "If any game is going to set a benchmark for a genre it would need to do so across multiple platforms.” This statement is wrong on so many levels first every game that has changed a genre has to this point been exclusive, for the simple fact it will utilize the console's hardware the best which is something we have yet to see with a multi-platform game.


​


----------



## newrival

great point


----------



## Moonfly

I fail to see how anything being on multiple platforms has anything to do with how good a game is. IME, most boundary defining or breaching games usually start on the PC somewhere, not least as its less of a commercial risk to develop for PC and take a bit more of a risk. Then usually the ideas or concepts filter down into consoles much later, and the time gap is usually why console gamers think the new ideas started on the consoles. A couple examples might be the like of Halo which wasnt the first game ever to use vehicles to full potential, or games like System Shock, whos good ideas filter down into games like Bioshock. They are a couple recent examples, but it all goes much further back than that.


----------



## abstract mind

Nah, it "refined" them, not "redefined" them


----------



## GranteedEV

Ares said:


> I think it's a way to get people talking about his game, I could list some games that have changed the gaming industry and all have been exclusive.
> 
> 1) Super Mario Bros.
> 
> 2) Halo
> 
> 3) Gran Turismo
> 
> 4) Final Fantasy VII
> 
> there's a longer list but for the sake of time and space I won't list them all, each of these titles have set a standard that all games that follow them must live up to or surpass for their respective genres. I haven't played a Castlevania since the NES days and I doubt I will pick this one up either.


Sorry, but I don't see how Halo did anything to really change the gaming indsutry... care to elaborate? Half-Life was a far more "revolutionary" FPS from what I can recall.

Too add to your list though I would say Legend of Zelda. And no, Uncharted 2 didn't really redefine the genre, because it's an extension of uncharted 1. Uncharted 1 was quite the game though... never before has climbing been not only fun to do, but fun to watch.

On a side note I've played the demo of Lord of Shadow and it seemed fun.... I might buy it

But Castlevania to me was in its prime with the metroidvanias...

Symphonia of the Night
Circle of the Moon
Aria of Sorrow
Dawn of Sorrow
Portrait of Ruin
Order of Ecclesia


----------



## Ares

I looked at it again I should have said Halo2 my bad, as for the reason for Halo2 it's simple it's online service was ahead of it's time of what a game could be and should be. Choose your game mode and relax you'll be matchrd up with players of similar skill automatically which no console game was doing at the time.


----------



## Moonfly

I think we can safely say Halo changed the gaming industry. Not any genres etc, but the industry changed. Ultimately, its probably what spawned games like COD as they are today. The gaming world was never so full of FPS action shooters before Halo started to make a shed load of cash. Now there are so many there isnt enough time for any of us to be dedicated to them all.


----------



## GranteedEV

Moonfly said:


> I think we can safely say Halo changed the gaming industry. Not any genres etc, but the industry changed. Ultimately, its probably what spawned games like COD as they are today. The gaming world was never so full of FPS action shooters before Halo started to make a shed load of cash. Now there are so many there isnt enough time for any of us to be dedicated to them all.


It probably did bring FPSs to consoles like few games before it (the few exceptions being Goldeneye and Perfect Dark) but online FPSs at their heart were already rather well rooted in PC games like quake, unreal tournament, and counterstrike. IMO what changed the industry wasn't the game, but microsoft's marketing ability.


----------



## Moonfly

Yeah that does make a big difference. I think we have to look at the console markets and PC markets as separate entities. Halo did something well for the first time as far as consoles were concerned, and that was a game changer.


----------



## Ares

Maybe a redefinition of terms are in order.


----------



## harckan

This game is very very best, I want expectative for 3.


----------



## finny

Uncharted 2 is the best 3PS out to date, i don't think it changed anything


----------



## grassy

aboroth00 said:


> I wouldn't say UC2 changed everything but just incorporated what we appreciaetd best in a game, great gameplay with great cinematics along with amazing graphics. So i guess you could say the amazing graphics itself lent toward the cinematic aspect of movies.


 I second this. Naughty dog did a great job by taking this game to our minds and hearts. The story was copied to a degree, but it dosnt really matter, even though we have seen this type of story line before in many movies, it was great to have it in a game. For those of us that has played this game it's still an experience and for those who havnt it is an experience also. That's the benefit of good story writing. This can also apply in sitcoms and movies.


----------



## Moonfly

Very few games redefine anything. Goldeneye and Halo were touted as game changers, but neither really did anything that hadnt gone before, they just did it very well and incorporated elements from other games that hadnt been brought together well previously. For me this is the mark of a good game.


----------



## mnhokie

Looking forward to the Uncharted movie that is in the works (very early I hear). The fan base is so huge that the initial director was canned after talking about altering the story line. I do think that Mark Wahlberg would be a very good fit for Drake though.


Looking forward to Uncharted 3.


----------

